# Hitler's artwork for sale.



## v2 (Sep 25, 2006)

A watercolour by Adolf Hitler has been sold at auction for £5,200 in Cornwall. 
The picture of a German postman, painted by the future Nazi dictator in 1924, went under the hammer at Jefferys in Lostwithiel on Wednesday. 
Auctions manager Ian Morris said the rare signed example of Hitler's early artistic career went to a private buyer from Lostwithiel. 
The 7in by 6in drawing from Hitler's sketch book was sold by a collector from Torpoint. 
He bought it from a friend of Otto Gunsche, Hitler's personal adjutant. 
Hitler did hundreds of doodles and sketches, many of which are now museum pieces. 

(BBC)

More watercolours:
Jefferys


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2006)

Ugh. Not bad. It galls me to have to give any complement here to that evil Ahole.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 25, 2006)

Go Cornwall


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 25, 2006)

Impressive and sad that such a creative mind also could be so evil.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 25, 2006)

just seen on the news there's some theories they're fakes...........


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 25, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> just seen on the news there's some theories they're fakes...........



Oh interesting.


----------



## Henk (Sep 25, 2006)

Hitler a painter, oh my, I knew he designed stuff and wanted to be architect, but not a painter.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 25, 2006)

If it is his drawings it's pretty good. Though it can look like a little village hanging under a cloud waiting for a Blitz.

Maybe he should have animated himself in a respectful manner unlike Warner Bros. or Disney did to him.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2006)

May he rot in hell.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 25, 2006)

Honestly, I don't think that painting is all that good. The detail work and use of colors is not very appealing and kind of drab. With that kind of painting, I can see why he was rejected from the Vienna Art Academy. I guess it would have been better to have an art educated marginal painter than an angry, genocidal despot. Bring on the bad painters!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree actually...its not bad but nothing majorly brilliant.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 26, 2006)

no one ever said it was hence as evan said he was kicked out of the Vienna art academy and spent years as a poor, broken man............

also found out today someone had to be ejected from the auction as he was protesting against them being sold


----------



## Meteor (Sep 26, 2006)

I would have preferred that they burned them if they were real. After all they will probably end up in the lair of some nazi worshiper.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 27, 2006)

i don't see what the problem is, he wasn't even a Nazi when he painted them! they're not exactily making a political statement and don't stand for anything nasty..........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah, lanc is right


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 27, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> i don't see what the problem is, he wasn't even a Nazi when he painted them! they're not exactily making a political statement and don't stand for anything nasty..........



Oh yeah. He was writing Mein Kampf at the time.

Here's another.


----------



## Meteor (Sep 27, 2006)

Its not what they are thats the problem, its who did them. Unfortunately there are a lot of people out there who will revere them for this and not the fact that they are pretty average watercolours.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 27, 2006)

They would be worthless if they were done by anyone else. It's the signature, not the painting in these cases.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 27, 2006)

evangilder said:


> They would be worthless if they were done by anyone else. It's the signature, not the painting in these cases.



Agreed. However the one I posted above is a little more than average. Damn good if you ask me. Ever try to paint with watercolor? Above my skill level.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 27, 2006)

That other one looks pretty good...and yes, watercolour is really pretty hard.

Destroyed? Nah, I think there an intersting piece of History...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2006)

Henk said:


> Hitler a painter, oh my, I knew he designed stuff and wanted to be architect, but not a painter.



Yes he originaly aspired and went to school to be an artist in Vienna, Austria. He went into polotics after his art teacher told him his work was crap.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2006)

Meteor said:


> I would have preferred that they burned them if they were real. After all they will probably end up in the lair of some nazi worshiper.



I disagree. They are pieces of history. So should any of the paintings by tyrant kings of England from hundreds of years agobe burned? No ofcourse not. They are history....

I would love to have the paintings if they are real. I am a Third Reich Collector. I have dozens of Uniforms, many many helmets and head gear and other artifacts to include an autograph from Hitler. Does that make me a Nazi Worshiper? Hell no, I love history and enjoy collecting it.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 2, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I disagree. They are pieces of history. So should any of the paintings by tyrant kings of England from hundreds of years agobe burned? No ofcourse not. They are history....
> 
> I would love to have the paintings if they are real. I am a Third Reich Collector. I have dozens of Uniforms, many many helmets and head gear and other artifacts to include an autograph from Hitler. Does that make me a Nazi Worshiper? Hell no, I love history and enjoy collecting it.



Those who ignore history are doomed to repeat it. I agree Adler. I find it most irritating that the German gov't won't allow swastikas on renovated WWII aircraft. While I understand the sensitivity, seems plain silly.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2006)

I also agree that they should not be destroyed, if they are destroyed they are forgotten and we all know that history repeats itself...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Those who ignore history are doomed to repeat it. I agree Adler. I find it most irritating that the German gov't won't allow swastikas on renovated WWII aircraft. While I understand the sensitivity, seems plain silly.



That is not 100% true. If the aircraft is original WW2 and is used in Airshows or is presented in Museums it is still allowed to have the swastika on it. If you go to the German Museum in Munich (the German version of the Smithsonian only a bit smaller) all the WW2 german stuff from uniforms, to tanks, U-Boots, and Aircraft all have the swastikas on them. 

There also was a Bf-109 that was making the airshow circuit here in Germany last year that had the swastika still on it and the Me-262 that arrived in Berlin in September had the Swatzika on it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2006)

Besides all of my Third Reich artifacts have the swatzika on them and I would be damned if I remove them.


----------



## timshatz (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree with Evan abd Cheddar. Not exactly good art. Kinda fair at best. One of those "starving artist" paintings that are knocked out. Ok, not that bad but close. Mundane is the word that comes to mind. 

The painting is famous (if real at all) not because of artistic skill but due to the guy who painted it doing something as a non-painter. If it were not for that, those paintings would be going for 10 euros a pop in some flea market in Munich.


----------



## Crippen (Oct 7, 2006)

I thought Hitler was a clever man, unfortunately mad men often are, just think though if his art teacher had dished out a couple of 'A' marks, how history could have been very different.

I think his pics are ok, but I would call tham 'hotel pics' you know, the type you find on your hotel bedroom walls- inoffensively boring, until you cant sleep and then your brain starts to see them quite differently.
jeez i must take sleeping tablets next holiday 8)


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 7, 2006)

Those who make the comments of Hitler being evil etc etc . This is a piece of history of a man that had a vision and carried out what he beleived in . I know you'll go on and on about killing 6 million jews etc , but how many people did Stalin kill or Mao Tse Tung ? My Great Grandfather was killed by Russian Soldiers in ww2 I dont hold a grudge against them in any way , that was just how it was at the time . Im not saying it was right but its just out of context when a painting is displayed . Comment on the painting . If you want to comment about the man and what he has done start a new post and ramble there !!!!

And the painting itself , seems simple . Maybe it was just keeping is mind away from the events that were happening at the time . Anyone know when he painted last ? There must have been a point when he gave up painting to concentrate on politics more


----------



## Henk (Oct 8, 2006)

The fact that the swastika must be removed from WW2 artifacts is crap and to destroy something of historic value is bull. Hitler was not mad just believed in his own way and lived according to it, but he was also not stupid. Hitler got in to the Nazi party when he was undercover for the army to go and investigate how these groups work and what there plans where, but he got interested and went into politics.

The romans were cruel to other nations and made a lot of people suffer, but does history look past them or destroy the artifacts of them because they were cruel?


----------



## evangilder (Oct 8, 2006)

Bug_racer said:


> Those who make the comments of Hitler being evil etc etc . This is a piece of history of a man that had a vision and carried out what he beleived in . I know you'll go on and on about killing 6 million jews etc , but how many people did Stalin kill or Mao Tse Tung ? My Great Grandfather was killed by Russian Soldiers in ww2 I dont hold a grudge against them in any way , that was just how it was at the time . Im not saying it was right but its just out of context when a painting is displayed . Comment on the painting . If you want to comment about the man and what he has done start a new post and ramble there !!!!



The posts here _are _talking about the painting. You are the one who started up with what the painter did, and I am sure we are all aware of that. You have a point to make? Then make it. Directing others what to do when you have a total of 6 posts here is out of line. The mods and admins here keep things pretty loose and we like it that way. So chill.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2006)

Henk said:


> The fact that the swastika must be removed from WW2 artifacts is crap and to destroy something of historic value is bull. Hitler was not mad just believed in his own way and lived according to it, but he was also not stupid. Hitler got in to the Nazi party when he was undercover for the army to go and investigate how these groups work and what there plans where, but he got interested and went into politics.
> 
> The romans were cruel to other nations and made a lot of people suffer, but does history look past them or destroy the artifacts of them because they were cruel?



You do not have to remove the swatzika from WW2 artifacts, you just can not display the swatzika in public unless it is part of a museum or show.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 8, 2006)

I thought that in Germany that, for example, you could not put a swastika on a WWII german aircraft or its replica? Is that not true?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2006)

Depends on what you are using it for. If it is an authentic German WW2 aircraft then yes it is allowed to have the Swatzika on it because of the historical value. For instance all 6 Bf-109 including the oldest surviving Bf-109 a Bf-109E-3 found at the Deutsches Museum in Munich have the swatzika on them.

Below are pictures of the Bf-109G at the Sinsheim Museum in Sinsheim Germany and the Bf-109G-2 at the Luftwaffe Museum in Berlin Germany. Both have the swatzikas on them.

What you are not allowed to do is lets say take a modern plane and put swatzikas on them or put them on your car or sew one onto your jacket and walk around with it or wave a flag with a swatzika on it.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks, Adler. That clears it up for me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2006)

Sorry everytime I try to post those pics it freezes up on me. I will try and post them later.


----------

